# French Outswing Patio Doors that are BROWN ON BOTH SIDES



## Peepdel (Sep 21, 2014)

We need doors and windows right now for our remodel. We want the outside brown color or if stained (wood color) to be the same both inside and outside. We do not want to get all wood windows and doors because of the weather. Andersen, Pella, etc that we have looked at seem to have aluminum or fiber glass on the outside in their own color then we have to stain or paint the inside. Is there any door and window comoany that gives us brown finished doors on both sides or wood grain on both sides so both sides match?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Look at vinyl door companies. Jeld-wen comes to mind. Really most vinyl window companies also sell a vinyl patio door.


----------



## Peepdel (Sep 21, 2014)

Vinyl does not come in brown inside and outside.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Look here:

http://www.thermatru.com/PRODUCTS/patio/french-hinged-patio-doors/index.aspx


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Do you know of anyone who does fiberglass windows. Getting a brown on both sides window of any quality is nearly impossible. They are always painted and white on the inside and don't look goof for long.

I may look into those doors for a couple customers


----------



## Peepdel (Sep 21, 2014)

griz said:


> Look here:
> 
> http://www.thermatru.com/PRODUCTS/patio/french-hinged-patio-doors/index.aspx



I like their Mahogoney door in fiberglass but they do not have matching windows? Where can I get those?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Paint the fiberglass.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Andersen Permashield patio doors are available in Terratone inside and out.


----------



## Peepdel (Sep 21, 2014)

overanalyze said:


> Andersen Permashield patio doors are available in Terratone inside and out.


Can't use that because it is gliding and we are looking for swinging doors.


----------



## Peepdel (Sep 21, 2014)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Paint the fiberglass.


Do not want it to be paint look.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Pella will prefinish. Or have the door shipped to some who is cappable of staining to match. Not sure what the issue here is?


----------



## Peepdel (Sep 21, 2014)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Pella will prefinish. Or have the door shipped to some who is cappable of staining to match. Not sure what the issue here is?


With Pella, we cannot get a stainable outside that is aluminum clad or fiberglass. Right? If the outside is wood grain look that can be stained then we have no problem


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Just get a fiberglass door.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Have you had a Pella sales rep out? They can usually get or make anything.


----------



## Peepdel (Sep 21, 2014)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Have you had a Pella sales rep out? They can usually get or make anything.


Yes, I've had a Pella rep. He said it could not be done. You show me otherwise.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Nah. Sounds like either you or your client are being unecessarily complicated. Wood lasts along time when properly cared for. Get a teak door made.


----------



## Peepdel (Sep 21, 2014)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Nah. Sounds like either you or your client are being unecessarily complicated. Wood lasts along time when properly cared for. Get a teak door made.


I have teak wood doors and have run into problems with them. Please give me a real answer to my precise question.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Youre an odd duck.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Youre an odd duck.


That's a pretty cool comment. I liked it.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Peepdel said:


> Can't use that because it is gliding and we are looking for swinging doors.


Duh...yep..I see it in the title.

Really any finisher worth their salt will be able to give you want you want. Why does it have tobe factory finished?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Anderson has made more "dark colors" available with carbon fiber.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Tom M said:


> Anderson has made more "dark colors" available with carbon fiber.


The A series does offer quite a bit of selection.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd have sprayed a fiberglass door by now. If you get them smooth and spray them it will look just like a factory finish.


----------



## nailspitter (Sep 2, 2014)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Youre an odd duck.


:thumbsup: I like it...


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Peepdel said:


> We need doors and windows right now for our remodel. We want the outside brown color or if stained (wood color) to be the same both inside and outside. We do not want to get all wood windows and doors because of the weather. Andersen, Pella, etc that we have looked at seem to have aluminum or fiber glass on the outside in their own color then we have to stain or paint the inside. Is there any door and window comoany that gives us brown finished doors on both sides or wood grain on both sides so both sides match?


 What's the problem of Pella, Marvin, or any aluminum clad exterior and having paint mixed to match for the interior?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

This smacks entirely too much of a homeowner's problem, not that of a professional architect. A GC would have this resolved quickly. The OP is welcome to PM me and convince me otherwise, but until then...

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

